# using perfume in m&p soaps



## chelle (Mar 1, 2012)

im new to soap making, and thus starting out with melt and pour soap bases.
i was wondering, since i can use regular perfume on my body, can i also use some in soap to add fragrance?  ive only used fragrance oils and essential oils so far and thats all i ever hear about people using.  is this because perfumes are not safe?  whats the deal here?  thank you!


----------



## rileylite (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe most perfumes are water based, in which case they wouldn't stick to the oils, thus why they're not used in soap. But many fragrance oil suppliers will sell their own versions of popular perfumes.


----------



## chelle (Mar 1, 2012)

hi rileylite, that makes sense thank you so much!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2012)

Perfumes are NOT water based, they are alcohol based. You do not want to add alcohol to your M&P base. 

Bosy mists are water based, very, very diluted.


----------

